# صلوات كثيرة جدا لمريم العزراء



## Soldier Crist (21 يوليو 2011)

"من أكرمها فقد أكرمني و من أهانها فقد أهانني و من طلب منها شيئا نال لأنها أمي"





رسالة السيد المسيح لميرنا الأخرس بالصوفانية بسوريا


لنصلّي الصلاة المباركة أولا:

السلام عليك يا مريم يا ممتلئة نعمة الرب معك مباركة أنت بين النساء و مباركة ثمرة بطنك سيدنا يسوع المسيح يا قديسة مريم يا والدة الرب صلي لأجلنا نحن الخطأة الآن و في ساعة موتنا آمين

 






الصلوات من هنا







باركي يا نفسي الرب و كل مافي باطني فليبارك أسمه القدوس
باركي يا نفسي الرب و لا تنسي كل حسناته

"فضل الصلاة أكثر من أي عمل أخر"

رسالة مريم العذراء إلى ميديوجيه بيوغسلافيا



​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 يوليو 2011)

صلوات مباركة امين


----------



## Soldier Crist (21 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لك المسيح يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (22 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جدا جدا 
روووعه
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Soldier Crist (24 يوليو 2011)

و يباركك أيضا


----------

